# Performance Bike temporarily shut down in Mtn View



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Drove by there tonight and saw it boarded up.
MTBR has the scoop:
http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/car-crashes-into-performance-bike-shop-mtn-view-785579.html


----------

